# Colorado - box turtles



## Ferretinmyshoes (Apr 9, 2015)

I have three-toeds and ornates in separate well planted outdoor enclosures. Always willing to give a home to a box turtle in need! I'd really like to get some Easterns for a third enclosure. In the Denver area and will provide them a great home for the rest of their lives.


----------



## BondslaveofYehoshua (May 30, 2016)

I have a breeding pair of eastern/three toed eastern hybrids for sale $255 for both includes shipping!! I'm in Kentucky text 6064811936


----------

